# Suggest a Laptop



## himgar (Jun 11, 2012)

I have starting to learn Red Hat Linux Server 6.1.  I have come to know that I need 4 GB RAM, more than 3 GHz 64bit Processor.

I also need a good graphics card not the intel integrated ones.

Please suggest me a laptop with budget under Rs. 50,000/-

I have found one Dell Inspiron new 15R around Rs, 43,000 with 3rd gen intel i5 processor with clock speed upto 2.9 Ghz


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

you have found a correct choice by the way  but wait for more suggestions from members 

just post the link of the dell laptop which you found suitable, so that members can see the specifications according to your needs


----------



## Theodre (Jun 11, 2012)

I think its dell inspiron 14r 0r 15r special edition!! Hoping for more suggestions as i too am searching for a lap and atlast came up with inspiron 14R, but if another awesome laptop specs popup i will let you know for sure! 

-> Think about dell inspiron 14z Ultrabook! Its Not released in india, i think! But a small beast but is out of your budget too


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

You are right, guys.
That new Inspiron series is a beast for gaming n 3d developing stuff..
Love it..


----------



## himgar (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is the Specs of 3 variants of New Inspiron 15R : New! Inspiron 15R Laptop | Dell India

There is a difference of graphics card.  In the first variant it is Intel HD Graphics 4000 and in the rest it is AMD Radeon 7670M HD 1GB DDR3.

Which one is better graphics?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^obivously 7670M 
AND INTEL HD 4000 is IGP.


----------



## himgar (Jun 12, 2012)

Which to opt?

1) 14R Dell with Nvidia Geforce GT 630M

or 

2) 15R Dell with AMD Radeon HD 7670M


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

Go for dell inspiron,its the best right now or wait and let the other brands release laptops with IBP


----------



## himgar (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone bought the new Dell Inspiron 14R or 15R not the special edition?


----------



## himgar (Jun 15, 2012)

Which to choose new Dell Inspiron 15R or HP Pavilion G6-2006TX 15.6" ?

Which is better in terms of build quality?


----------



## vkl (Jun 16, 2012)

> originally posted by* himgar*
> Which to opt?
> 
> 1) 14R Dell with Nvidia Geforce GT 630M
> ...



Out of these two go for the 15R as it has a bit better gpu.


----------



## himgar (Jun 16, 2012)

I have found HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX at Flipkart and Lenovo Z580 with i5 3rd generation processor comparable to the new Dell Inspiron 15R.

Any comments...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Lenovo is not recommended and even HP is not recommended


----------



## himgar (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Lenovo is not recommended and even HP is not recommended




Any reason for this?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Lenovo has poor build quality and pathetic ass, for more take the help of google.
And HP because of heating issues, and also now a days they are too providing poor build quality which one experience after 1.5-2yrs


----------



## himgar (Jun 16, 2012)

Why 15R not providing numeric keypad?  I am a engineering student.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it is there in 15" model.
Apart from that there is no as such need of num keypad, I have 3 laptops and none of them has it.


----------



## vkl (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by *aroraanant*
> Lenovo has poor build quality and pathetic ass, for more take the help of google.
> And HP because of heating issues, and also now a days they are too providing poor build quality which one experience after 1.5-2yrs



Well I disagree.......Many of my friends are using lenovo laptops and i dont think their build quality is pathetic.The previous generation z570 have good built quality and their keyboard is very nice too.As for ASS it is not same all over the country.
Every hp laptop doesnt have heating issue.Heating issue with pavilion 3043tx was really bad.HP engineers admitted they have heating problems with their laptops because of the manufacturing process of their laptops which were more suitable for less humid climates like european countries.But after sandy bridge equipped hp laptops have arrived things have changed a lot and with the advancement in chip fabrication process things are only going to get better.


Many people in my college have dell laptops.They suffered from problems.Owners of laptops of other brands have suffered too.Dell's ASS is good in my region but it is late at work here.Means they arrive generally 2-3 weeks(sometimes even months) after calling them.

I think members should refrain from making brand specific comments.Rather they should wait for the reviews of the upcoming products.
Better to judge the products of the various brands than the brand itself.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

vkl said:


> *I think members should refrain from making brand specific comments.Rather they should wait for the reviews of the upcoming products.
> Better to judge the products of the various brands than the brand itself.*



+1


----------



## sarthak (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Lenovo has poor build quality and pathetic ass, for more take the help of google.
> And HP because of heating issues, and also now a days they are too providing poor build quality which one experience after 1.5-2yrs



Why do you keep posting hate posts for hp when you aren't using any of the newer models ???
I own a dv6 and it doesn't have any heating issues. Temperatures rise during gaming, but so it does in any other brand with i7.



vkl said:


> Better to judge the products of the various brands than the brand itself.



I completely agree with you


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

I always comment after experiencing anything, I just not comment after reading anything from anywhere.


----------



## vkl (Jun 16, 2012)

^^No offence to you buddy,but experience with newer and different products can change.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmmm....
Yes it can, but have experienced a lot HP laptops, so that doesn't change atleast with me.


----------



## himgar (Jun 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell which laptop best supports Red Hat Enterprise Linux like graphics support, wireless and sound?


----------



## himgar (Jun 22, 2012)

Is the memory expandable to 8GB and can I get AMD Radeon Graphics card in 14R instead of nvidia or vice versa?



himgar said:


> Is the memory expandable to 8GB and can I get AMD Radeon Graphics card in 14R instead of nvidia or vice versa?



anyone its urgent


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes the RAM is expandable.
And for graphic card check dell's website


----------



## magychip (Aug 18, 2012)

Does HP Dv6 2016 heating problem is resolved?Did anyone experienced it recenlty...
Only this heating issue in HP stops me to prefer this laptop....
Is there any complaints on Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN


----------

